# Custom Rom install help..



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

What Custom Rom's are compatible with Sam Sung Galaxy Core Prime SM-S820L. 

I've rooted this Android cell phone and tried to remove all the bloatware the phone had that I didn't want. Mainly haven't used this phone as anything but a facebook phone when connecting to WiFi.

But it seems I may have removed the "wrong" thing in turn the WiFi no longer connects. Probably broke the core of the OS..

I can still factory restore, if I hold volume up, home and power; then release home and power. I've deleted the cache and done factory restores that way. 

I tried to unlock the boot loader with my computer but..

I can't seem to find the correct driver for the: Sam Sung Galaxy Core Prime SM-S820L.

To reinstall another rom OS, I think I have to unlock that boot loader first right? Then it connect the phone with usb debugging and download the rom from pc to phone while in: Downloading Custom Rom mode?

Anybody with any information about Sam Sung Galaxy Core Prime SM-S820L, would be very helpful - I just mainly use it for fun. But now I can't connect the device to my router its a real shame. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Did you try looking on XDA forums Samsung Galaxy Core Prime they usually have something and provide instructions.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

joeten said:


> Did you try looking on XDA forums Samsung Galaxy Core Prime they usually have something and provide instructions.


I posted this on that site.

Sam Sung Galaxy Core Prime SM-S820L (TracFone) Straight Talk 8GB.

I rooted the phone with (KingRoot) via PC; I then removed system app's I didn't want, being the phone was mainly for 'FaceBook Calls' and Messages. "A Wifi only phone", you might say.

Well after removing the (bloatware) the Wifi starting acting up not wanting to connect to the router.

I tried to unlock the bootloader but it didn't work; I ran out of ideas so I downloaded a flashing app. Then tried to flash a "recovery image", after that the phone was 'soft bricked'. Only loads directly into recovery mode, stating it can't boot normally. 

However, after doing some research for about 10 hours I found out this:

1. I tried to use Samsung Kies 3, I entered the model number and but it kept telling me its wrong and to check it. 

2. I then tried Odin V3.07; Installed all the drivers from Samsung got Odin to pick up the phone by pressing volume+Home+power then pressing volume up. I've tried around 20 rom files; all saying "Secure Check Fail aboot". 

3. I did more research apparently with the normal bootloader you need the exact same stock rom file in order to flash the phone.

Wondering if anybody could help me with my issue. I feel like I've nearly tried everything.

I don't believe the Galaxy Core Prime SM-S820L - Stock Rom file is downloadable.

Maybe someone knows something here too?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Google search shows this lot https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=zQo-WNOMEazS8Ae99YL4BA some have extra info and others have roms that have been adapted.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

joeten said:


> Google search shows this lot https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=g...firefox-b&gfe_rd=cr&ei=zQo-WNOMEazS8Ae99YL4BA some have extra info and others have roms that have been adapted.


Thanks, some URLs I haven't seen were there.


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

ROM Samsung Galaxy Core Prime STOCK ROM KitKat 4.4.4 SM-S820L | [Official] add the 11/13/2016 on Needrom

Attempting fix


----------



## Dev in need (Mar 17, 2011)

I guess its not possible on a locked bootload. 

<ID:0/003> Added!!
<OSM> Enter CS for MD5..
<OSM> Check MD5.. Do not unplug the cable..
<OSM> Please wait..
<OSM> Checking MD5 finished Sucessfully..
<OSM> Leave CS..
<ID:0/003> Odin engine v(ID:3.1203)..
<ID:0/003> File analysis..
<ID:0/003> SetupConnection..
<ID:0/003> Initialzation..
<ID:0/003> Get PIT for mapping..
<ID:0/003> Firmware update start..
<ID:0/003> SingleDownload.
<ID:0/003> recovery.img
<ID:0/003> FAIL! (Auth)
<ID:0/003> 
<ID:0/003> Complete(Write) operation failed.
<OSM> All threads completed. (succeed 0 / failed 1)


----------

